# d2 spielen ohne cd



## saturicon (16. August 2009)

Hallo community,
Ich hab da mal ne frage: ich hab jetzt nach jahren der abstinenz d2 wieder mal 
Reaktiviert und nach dem patchen finde ich in denn patchnotes den satz: wenn man d2 komplett installiert kan man ohne cd spielen. Also gesagt getan. Alles komplett insatlliert, cd raus aus dem laufwerk und was sehen ich da? Please insert expansion cd. 

Meine frage jetzt. Wie funktioniert das, dass ich d2 und lod ohne cd spielen kann?

Danke im vorraus für konstruktive antworten.


----------



## Achanjiati (16. August 2009)

Liegt zwars schon einige Zeit zurueck, aber ich glaube die CD wurde nur benoetigt um zu schauen ob du das Spiel wirklich besitzt.


----------



## Toxpack (17. August 2009)

Bei BNET registrieren, CD Code auch registrieren, dann kannste dort Diablo runterladen, installieren und ohne CDs spielen.


----------



## Sulli (17. August 2009)

Toxpack schrieb:


> Bei BNET registrieren, CD Code auch registrieren, dann kannste dort Diablo runterladen, installieren und ohne CDs spielen.


Rischtisch^^


----------



## Davatar (17. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hier der komplette Vorgang den man machen muss, damit D2 LoD ohne CD läuft:
> 1. *Komplett*installation Diablo 2 Classic
> 2. Installation Diablo 2 LoD
> 3. Beim Autostart "Upgrade zu Komplettinstallation" (oder so ähnlich)
> ...


----------

